# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  قرار دادن div در وسط صفحه

## R E Z A P

سلام اساتید
میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم یک div رو با css به وسط صفحه ببرم.

ممنون

----------


## binyaft

اینطوری 

<center>
<div> </div>
</center>

----------


## alimomen54

تگ center ممکن است در بعضی از مرورگرها جواب ندهد. برای رفع این مشکل می توانید از دستور زیر در فایل css خود استفاده کنید:
;margin: 0 auto

----------


## elham.a1364

میتونید یهdiv والد براش بذارید و align والد رو center کنید.

----------


## Rejnev

ميشه text-align تگ body رو center قرارداد(براي مرورگر IE)
و ساير مرورگر ها هم همون margin :0 auto براي div جواب ميده

----------


## aminghaderi

> میتونید یهdiv والد براش بذارید و align والد رو center کنید.


این راه از همه مطمئن تر هست و در تمام مرورگر ها پشتیبانی می شه.

----------

